# Plastisol Transfer Company - Your Recommendation?



## NSP (Apr 24, 2009)

Guys, I have studied the lists, requested samples and reviewed some of the transfers (for the ones that I could get). We have done some pretty intense anime / animated t shirt designs, with brilliant colors, very sharp lines, truly stunning graphics.

I have a few questions if I may...

We were leaning towards a company called Art Brands to make our transfers, when you order in a higher volume the prices are well below 80 cents per print.

We are trying to do a full size print on the back of various shirts, not small, but full size (what you might typically see at bike week etc, 17 x 21? Maybe a little smaller? Not sure on the exact dimensions, chime in if you know what the standard size would be).

What company, if you have MANY colors in your design, shading, gradients in the skin tones etc would you recommend who has razor sharp transfers, and great colors. Bear in mind we are trying to keep the costs down. We are ordering 100 to 500 prints at a time for each of our designs.

This is the style of art we are printing on white:











I thank you for your time, and recommendations.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have not actually used ArtBrands yet but based on my phone conversations and the comments of other forum members, I suspect they would be a very good choice for that artwork. If you haven't already, send them samples and ask what they think.


----------



## NSP (Apr 24, 2009)

I wasn't sure there was anyone else that could do transfers that were very sharp, but you could order lower quantities.

Not sure about how could Versa, F&M or Downling could print our type of art. Samples are one thing, but testimony from other people says a lot. Our artwork has a lot of colors.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

As Rick says, the only way to know for sure is to shoot them an email with a picture and ask if they can do. If they say yes, then ask them for a sample of a similar project they have printed.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Dowling could handle it I'm sure. F&M could probably do it as a 4c process but their process transfers for darks are heavy handed. Definitely shop it around


----------



## NSP (Apr 24, 2009)

wormil said:


> Dowling could handle it I'm sure. F&M could probably do it as a 4c process but their process transfers for darks are heavy handed. Definitely shop it around


I spoke with F&M and they matched the price that Art Brands gave us. This is for a white shirt only, so how do you feel it would print on that?

Its not a black shirt, so hopefully its not to heavy. 

Anyone else want to comment on the quality of F&M?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

F&M is my go-to place for 3 colors or less. Haven't tried the Freedom for lights.


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

Airwaves - www.airwavesinc.com - is the best transfer manufacturer in the world. No question about it. Others are very good, I don't mean to make them sound worse, but at least have them give you a quote.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

D&T said:


> Airwaves - www.airwavesinc.com - is the best transfer manufacturer in the world. No question about it. Others are very good, I don't mean to make them sound worse, but at least have them give you a quote.


In your experience what makes them the best and how do they compare to other popular vendors with pricing, turnaround, standard colors, hand, customer service, etc.? 

I just ordered from a company I haven't used before and so far their customer service and pricing has blown away the company I used previously. Once I see how the transfers turn out I'll post a little review.


----------



## NSP (Apr 24, 2009)

I would like to know also why he thinks they are the best.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I checked them out when I added them to the list, pricing and turnaround are on the high end, number of colors are in the middle, can't speak to the other qualities without actually trying them.


----------



## NSP (Apr 24, 2009)

wormil said:


> I checked them out when I added them to the list, pricing and turnaround are on the high end, number of colors are in the middle, can't speak to the other qualities without actually trying them.


So there pricing is expensive but turnaround is fast? Your response confused me a little. Are you the guy that keeps the list of all the transfer vendors going?

There is so much information out there, and I have read a lot of it on transfer printers, but some of it is overkill.

For example: Which transfer vendor does charge an arm and a leg if you only need say 150 prints at say 11 x 17, or 12 1/2 x 15 and only in 12 colors or less? Every vendor I have spoken to, you have to literally order 1,000 copies of something or the price is off the charts. And yes, I understand setup and other issues they deal with.

Are there vendors that deal with lower volume, and still have a good price, with a fair amount of colors?


----------



## D&T (Apr 9, 2009)

I find their quality the best that I have used. I am a Canadian Distributor for them as well as X-it. I have used Art Brands and Wildside and though their art is very good, Airwaves makes a better transfer. Since I have distributor pricing, I don't know how their pricing compares to the others. I can assure you I have sampled F&M, Sun Art, Dowling, etc. and though they ALL make good transfers, I still find Airwaves the best. That being said, NONE of the others make a bad transfer. I would be confident using (and have used) any one of the above mentioned companies.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

NSP said:


> So there pricing is expensive but turnaround is fast? Your response confused me a little. Are you the guy that keeps the list of all the transfer vendors going?
> 
> There is so much information out there, and I have read a lot of it on transfer printers, but some of it is overkill.
> 
> ...


Sorry my post wasn't clear. They are on the high end in pricing with a longer turnaround; however, this is based on my business model and I buy relatively low quantities, dozens or hundreds of custom transfers. For me they wouldn't be the ideal choice. Some people buy many hundreds or thousands of transfers and I don't check the pricing for those quantities. 

When selecting a company, much of the choice is going to depend on what and how many you are buying. Some companies don't really like low volume so their pricing is much higher there but they are very competitive on high volumes. Other companies are the opposite and everything in between.


----------



## prism (May 30, 2008)

Hello,
Can someone give websites of the transfer suppliers that are good ones? It is hard to find them if you abbreviate names.
I will need a company who does smaller runs.

Thanks,


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

prism said:


> Hello,
> Can someone give websites of the transfer suppliers that are good ones? It is hard to find them if you abbreviate names.
> I will need a company who does smaller runs.
> 
> Thanks,


This link should help you out:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html


----------



## prism (May 30, 2008)

Thanks a bunch,


----------



## NSP (Apr 24, 2009)

Read it, and called a bunch of people. Still wondering...

16 color design or less and less than 100 prints, who's the best for the money and fast?

Howard seems pretty popular?


----------

